# Exchange Rate Looking Up for Now



## MuranoJo (Aug 23, 2013)

Just trying to see if anyone is awake over here, or if anyone still owns.  

ER up to 10.29 today...has been edging up the past few days.


----------



## rhonda (Aug 23, 2013)

Checking in: Awake, but no longer own.


----------



## carl2591 (Sep 21, 2013)

thats a good rate for sure.. better than in '99 when we got the first SA unit at Dikahololo.. it was 10 to 1 then and MF was 1300 R.. so we were paying $130 bucks US for some amazing trades at the time.. 

now they are just so so and the TPU's are too low to keep paying some 300 plus dollar MF..


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 22, 2013)

I agree they aren't the greatest value for TPU these days.  However, they're probably at par with many other 'middlin' timeshares today.  For instance, say you have a couple of SA which cost $600 combined levies, and you get a combined TPU value of 30, so about $20/TPU.


----------



## dundey (Oct 1, 2013)

Yep with the exchange where it is now, they are an OK deal as opposed to horrific, which was the case for a good amount of time. 

 I was actually thinking about looking into them again, if I could find a decent TPU week / levy combo


----------

